

How to animate Google Earth with R - yarapavan
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/08/how-to-animate-google-earth-with-r.html

======
yarapavan
Original Link: [http://probabilitynotes.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/r-and-
googl...](http://probabilitynotes.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/r-and-google-earth-
comparing-tuna-tracks-vs-gulf-of-mexico-oil-spill-extent/)

